# I have to share this crazy cool moment with my fave indie buddies! <3



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

So, I woke up this morning to a few messages that were like, "Hey, congrats!" And then I saw this....(Don't know how to post image here, so I'll just put the link to my Facebook page.)

https://www.facebook.com/bellaandrefans/posts/729031823779367










I've just got to say, the number of dreams that can come true from self-publishing are staggering. Every time I think my mind can't be more blown, there is goes. Blown!

To celebrate, I'm going to turn off the internet and write 20 pages on my new Sullivan book!  Love you guys! Go Writer's Cafe on Kboards!

 Bella


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

You're not just popular, you're the MOST popular! LOL. Amazing. Congrats.


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweeeeet!!!! 
I bet we'll be reading about this in the NYT tomorrow. Or at least Digital Book World!


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

That's awesome.  I'd blow that up and wallpaper my house with that...


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats! I saw all the KDD books all up in the Top 100 over the weekend! That must be one wild ride!!!


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Very cool!  Congratulations!


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

That is beyond cool! A big congrats!


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

If that ever happened to me, I think I'd just scream until I passed out from lack of air. Congrats!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Brava! You earned it. You deserve it. Congratulations!


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Well done


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Bella. Well deserved! I can't wait to see what amazing thing you do next!


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

That's really amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats! And in a not-unrelated-note, I'm reading one of your books right now!


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow! Congrats! Moments like that are definitely what screenshots were created for


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Super Congrats!


----------



## ecg52 (Apr 29, 2013)

Congratulations! I just bought one of your books at Costco this weekend. Can't wait to get started on it!


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

STUNNING! And totally deserved. Congratulations!


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Living the dream!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, wow, wow! That's *fabulous*, Bella! Huge congratulations, and kia ora [New Zealand well-wishes].


----------



## Kitty French (Dec 3, 2012)

GO Bella! Totally inspiring.


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

All kinds of cool. Mad props to BA!!!


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

So cool! Congrats!


----------



## Lizbooks (Mar 15, 2013)

Amazing! Congrats.


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

Self-publishing for the win! Well done, Bella!


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

Super stuff, congrats! 

Romance, huh? (Takes notes).


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Congrats! You are one classy writer.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Absolutely, awesome! You must be thrilled. If it were me, I doubt I could even breathe! Just wonderful news all around!


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

You're amazing! Congrats.


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

So cool! Congrats!!!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, Bella. That's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome, fabulous, fantastic, HUMONGOUS congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

That is so cool.  Congrats!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Awesome, congrats! Love the comments from your readers about how much they love your books, and how you help them get away from it all, super cool.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

It took me a moment to grasp the significance. Wow man.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Beyond amazing!!


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

So, so proud of you. I've loved watching your success and may you keep reaching higher and higher.


----------



## Lo/Roxie (May 11, 2011)

Huge congrats! Very well-deserved!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Love it!  Congratulations, Bella!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Simply fantastic! Go, Bella!!!


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

That's incredible! Congrats on all your success, Bella!


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats Bella! Awesome.


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

Now that's better than a sharp stick in the eye! Don't ever let anyone tell you it's "luck" instead of hard work and talent.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

That must be such a rush. Congratulations!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, I doubt I'm one of your favorite indie buddies, cuz you probably don't know me...but I'm still gonna chime in.
THAT'S
FRICKING
FABULOUS!!!!!

Congratulations! So very, very happy for you!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

That is so awesome that you are living your dream, Bella!  Congratulations!


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

So ridiculously awesome. Congrats!!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay - so that is freaking cool!

Congrats, Bella.


----------



## Emily Kimelman (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations! That's awesome


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

*THANK YOU to everyone for all of your lovely congratulations!* Kboards always was, and remains, one of the most awesome places on the web. Which is why I'm here every single day. (OMG, I just looked at my cumulative days and hours on Kboards....it's BIG.)



Susan Kaye Quinn said:


> Congrats! And in a not-unrelated-note, I'm reading one of your books right now!


I really hope you're enjoying it, Susan!



Alan Petersen said:


> Awesome, congrats! Love the comments from your readers about how much they love your books, and how you help them get away from it all, super cool.


I have such incredible readers. And I was thinking the other day that one of the most wondrous things that's happened for me in the past three years is that somehow the books that I want to write because they move _me_, written exactly how I want to write them (gotta love indie publishing for that freedom alone!), have ended up moving other people, too. Greatest feeling in the world.


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

ecg52 said:


> Congratulations! I just bought one of your books at Costco this weekend. Can't wait to get started on it!


Oooh, thanks for letting me know! I hope you really enjoy it! (I'm guessing it's CAN'T HELP FALLING IN LOVE -- am I right?)

 Bella


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Very awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations! And wow, *11,192* have *liked* the FB post so far—seven hours in. You have amazing fans. And it's partly because you keep feeding them, which is a great reminder to those of us building our fan bases. 

An ad for one of your books popped up on my Kindle this morning.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Nice! Congrats! I liked your FB link!


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

That is completely crazy! And I'm sure very much deserved.

I can picture some trad industry people looking at that and doing some serious head-scratching right now. Do you know what criteria they use to determine it?

The fact that you "celebrate" by going to work on another book demonstrates a self-discipline I know I don't have, and why you have so many fans, too. It would take me solid week before I stopped bouncing off of walls and annoying everyone I know by constantly asking, "Have I mentioned...?"

Way to go.


----------



## Christy Dorrity (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations! That is fantastic news!


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

That is super awesome and well deserved!


----------



## X. Aratare (Feb 5, 2013)

jlmarten said:


> That is completely crazy! And I'm sure very much deserved.
> 
> I can picture some trad industry people looking at that and doing some serious head-scratching right now. Do you know what criteria they use to determine it?
> 
> ...


I was thinking this same thing myself! She's got 7 spots and she's off to write 20 more pages! Ah! Such dedication *hangs head in shame* And I also keep thinking about the publisher who wrote her off not that long ago. They must be just kicking themselves. Glad that Bella though gets to keep it all (her e-sales, I mean!).


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Not only fantastic, but well-deserved!!  Now go write some more awesome books!  
xoxo


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

So awesome, Bella. Congratulations!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Holy fracking awesome, Bella! (Imagine that in Robin, the Boy Wonder's voice.)

I'd start a scrapbook with that image, put it on business cards -- heck, make em postcards! -- bookmarks, stickers, whatever I could think of, and leave them scattered every where I went.

But, you're doing the smart thing, and getting back to work. Brava.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Like WOW! A big congratulations.


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

Whoop, whoop, whoop. *Turn cartwheels* That is so fantastic.


----------



## AnneEton (Nov 30, 2012)

Crazy sexy cool!


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations! You're such an inspiration.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

A little late to the party, but WOW. That's literally awesome. 

Congrats!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow. Fabulous.
Congrats!


----------

